# Racemasters NYPD



## fgf60 (Jun 11, 2005)

Check this out tooo cool
























Check out the full review
http://slotcarnews.net/nypd.htm


Enjoy
Frank


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Not too bad but the Gt40s are far better so far. Never got how people prefer to run non racing cars on their model race track, but I must be out of step as companies like AW and Dash do almost nothing but.

Thankfully Tomy and Lifelike seem to redress things a little.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I like street cars more than race cars, what can I say?
I run and collect both, but if I *had* to choose... street wins over racers. 

Thank God we don't have to choose... we can collect them both :thumbsup:

That being said... I can't wait for the GT40's !


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> Not too bad but the Gt40s are far better so far. Never got how people prefer to run non racing cars on their model race track, but I must be out of step as companies like AW and Dash do almost nothing but.
> 
> Thankfully Tomy and Lifelike seem to redress things a little.


i dont see whats wrong with street cars and race cars - i like both!!! hot rods, chargers, nascars, indy, the list goes on.. the bottom line is - its lots of fun to race anything!!! 

Wes


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I guess that is it. I don't run cars except to test them for a race, and when I race I only use race cars. Do people race street cars though?


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> Do people race street cars though?


You've never run an IROC with a bunch of fairgrounds car bodies like the 55 Chevy's, Mustangs, etc? You're missing out....


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Nah.

I guess my age comes into it too, born in 1965.

But an HO race track should be for HO race cars IMO


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Is a Cheetah a race car...all of mine have #s on them. lol*



Montoya1 said:


> Nah.
> 
> I guess my age comes into it too, born in 1965.
> 
> But an HO race track should be for HO race cars IMO


Born in 1964 here and just race on my home track. Our almost 4 year old son likes the cars with lights the most. lol So the old blinking AFX police car is one of his favorites. He also has the Tyco Lightning McQueen car and The Hudson Hornet...

Oh and the AFX lighted Chevelle #17. I took and drilled and cut the headlights out of a Blue and Green JL pullback and put in original AFX #17 glass headlights. It looks like it came that way...he loves that thing. The yellow and red #17 was one of my favorite cars to race as a kid. Richard Petty #43 was my favorite driver and my Dad & I always watched Nascar on the weekends...those were the days. Eventually got a Tyco #43 car and raced it to the ground baby!!

I don't race any sport cars really. Well some times but, mainly Willy's, Camaros, VW bugs, AFX semi trucks and trailers, stock cars, 55 Chevy's, t-jet Dune Buggies, old roadsters and the such....not really any Indy or Porsche cars though.

Do t-jet Cheetahs count as a race car? If so I race bunches of those.

It is all good....race what you bring and bring what you race.  

Bob...zilla


----------



## keionius (Aug 22, 2007)

Personally i like the cop car it has a nice look to it and it could make for some interesting chase races.


----------



## Macs_Little_Car (Oct 25, 2003)

I race everything.. including trucks, but only on my track or a big 4 lane a buddy has setup in his basement, so maybe it doesn't count?


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> Nah.
> 
> I guess my age comes into it too, born in 1965.
> 
> But an HO race track should be for HO race cars IMO


LOL, I was born in 1969, you're older than I am. Fun is fun, rather it's a race car or an old beater taking some laps. 

Not exactly sure what a race car has to do with making an HO track more fun, but hey, to each is own, you have no idea what you're missing out on.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

The AFX cop car with the flashing lights is one of the coolest slot cars ever. They din;lt run fast, but they're a blast to run


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

There must be some older guys on here. They talk about 56 thises and 57 thats and it all means zip to me (due to location as well I know).

I do know what I'm missing out on: nothing from my point of view. I have seen people who have their tracks set up with buildings, lamposts etc and street cars look good then, but on a race track such cars just looking boring and wrong, IMHO.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

1963 for me. I prefer T/A type cars, but enjoy running all types of cars on my track. I don't really race. I enjoy futzing with the cars and then running a few laps with a bunch of them. JL and AW T-jets are my favorite to run followed by Aurora Tuffones and T-jets, followed by X/Ts and M/Ts.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

1960 for me. I enjoy all types of cars. No serious racing for me. I like tinkering with older cars trying to get them right on my home track. I do still buy a few new cars from each new release. Dave.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Radio flyer? Got gravity?*



martybauer31 said:


> LOL, I was born in 1969, you're older than I am. Fun is fun, rather it's a race car or an old beater taking some laps.
> 
> Not exactly sure what a race car has to do with making an HO track more fun, but hey, to each is own, you have no idea what you're missing out on.


Deane, Strangely I'm reminded of the coasters we built in our childhood. Scrap lumber poached from god knows where... he he... I'll never tell. The rear wheels of broken down tricycles were like gold.

As the only kid to ever successfully run the dreaded Turner Hill both straddling a Tonka dumptruck and in a fiberglass dinghy (winter). The plastic dumptruck wheel heated up and the hub melted out flinging me into the stickers at the bottom. The rowboat shattered after the big jump located two thirds of the way down...but me and my brakeman held on and rode 'er to the bottom rolling around like a coupla loose mellons in the back of the family wagon. Heck I even went down that hill wrapped in a 4 mil hefty bag secured with duct tape! 

Dont matter to me guys I'll modify and race a wheel barrow if thats all I got.
Wanna have a go Marty?

We yanks are a twisted lot...But didnt lawnmower racin have it's roots in the Isle? Dont matter much on this side of the pond. Beg, borrow, steal then run what ya brung. Got wheels? Lets race!

Note: Regardless of how ya feel about sedans and cop cars, Racemasters got the stance right and look at how the hides snuggle up into the wheel wells. I'd race that foe doe any day of the week!


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Bill, I am down, let me know bud!

Speaking of lawn mowers, I am still waiting for someone out there to make a riding lawn mower body for some serious IROC fun!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

BiLl, I used to build those coaster go carts too. We had about 6 guys who built them and one summer we organzied races down down our steepest hill... the turnout grew with each passing week. We used to go so fast our eyes would tear up and the tears would run sideways across our cheeks. 

man, those were great times.


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

'61 here. I prefer to race actual race cars but there is some fun and alot of frustration in racing the AFX tractor trailers. Nothing like that NJ Turnpike action! In NYC we didn't have Radio Flyers but we did take the baskets off of shopping carts and make wooden seats for the frames and wheels. We raced those down hill.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Montoya1 said:


> There must be some older guys on here. They talk about 56 thises and 57 thats and it all means zip to me (due to location as well I know).
> 
> I do know what I'm missing out on: nothing from my point of view. I have seen people who have their tracks set up with buildings, lamposts etc and street cars look good then, but on a race track such cars just looking boring and wrong, IMHO.


Montoya,
My young Brit, there are quite a few "older" guys on the board. You see during the time you reference, the American car companies were making some KA steel that looked great and ran like fire on regular gas from the dealers and faster if you had some $ to play around. These were ran on strips or the back roads by the industrial park for pink slips (Titles of ownership). These are some of the cars we keep in our memory or heart if you were ever lucky enough to have one. I'm sure some of your older English bretheren have some similar memories, the only problem is that they may have not been made into a slotcar. I myself was fortunate enough to come up during the Musclecar era. I can't wait for the new 'Cuda that's coming next year. May get the chance to go back in time sorta speak. All I have to do is convince the wife we need a two door.  rr

Oh by the way, '56. I'm the oldest so far. :freak:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

LMAO!The first race sets were called "Model Motoring".They didnt even have cars with numbers on them until years later.And also ,I have sucessfully campaigned a street/drag car for years so yes,some people do race street cars.
DRAGjet








Montoya1 said:


> There must be some older guys on here. They talk about 56 thises and 57 thats and it all means zip to me (due to location as well I know).
> 
> I do know what I'm missing out on: nothing from my point of view. I have seen people who have their tracks set up with buildings, lamposts etc and street cars look good then, but on a race track such cars just looking boring and wrong, IMHO.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Horses for courses then.

Obviously runing HO street cars on a drag strip might get boring after a while, so we then get the odment of street cars on closed loop race tracks.

Still looks incongruous to my 'young' and non-US centric eyes.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Sex will get boring after 6 hours at a time,but I still keep pluggin away!You just dont get it,probably never will.All forms of motorsports started with a street car being raced on a track,to see how fast it would go,or how hard you could push it.stick with what you like and have a blast,but keep the little jabs and snobbish comments to yourself.
through my 35 year old american eyes.
DRAGjet


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

The Jabs are just having a debate, which is what the forums are for.
As for snobbish, I apologise if anything I said sounds like that as I was not my intent.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Cool,just dont be so..well...um....british. 
DRAGjet


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Montoya1,

Some questions for you.

What was the first race you ever went to and how old were you at the time?

Mine was the Walterborough SC Drag Strip. Shoot my dad installed a knock off exhaust pipe on our 1963 Belair station wagon and raced it a few times.

The next race I went to was the Southern 500 in Darlington SC we spent the weekend in the infield. Both of these type races are Street Cars.

Now they may appear boring to you but until you actually race yourself either the real 1:1 cars or slots against other determined racers you don't know what you are missing

When did you get you first car?

Most of us older farts got them in high school Hell I got my drivers license at 14. For my age group the cars that were Cheap were from the 1950 t0 1959. The first thing I did was get a set of baby moons then a new carburetor and breather then some chrome valve cover and I had a 1961 Ford Falcon  I could of had my pick of three different 40 Fords my Uncle Bill had (all had a very nice V8) or the 56 Chevy my Uncle Jimmy had but my Dad was smart when I begged and begged for one of these he said ""Son you will lose your drivers license in a month with any one of those cars or kill yourself" He was probably right at that age all of us had a need for speed and no fear except of making Dad mad.

It is the environment we grew up in and that is the main reason we love street cars but we also love those GT40's and Cobras that kicked some Horses behinds in the 60s.

One last question do you like Rally Car Racing? Those are street cars  they just aren't as sexy as the LeMans Cars

Roger Corrie


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Having been driven around an ersatz rally stage by Colin McRae I can't really equate his Focus WRC with the showroom Focus! And I recall Lancia had a rally car with 1000bhp so your street analogy is stretching it a bit.

First race 1975 Dutch GP, First car Ford Escort:

PIC removed - too big


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

that car has no numbers or giant wing or huge tires..its not a real race car and therefore would never touch my track!Looks a tad incongruous to be a real racer,sorry.
DRAGjet


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Not sure if you are being ironic or have lost yourself.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Just a sporting jab.
DRAGjet


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I actually found myself in the bath tub at an early age,so maybe I was being ironic..hmmm well now,isnt that ironic.
DRAGjet

squinting thru narrow american eyes and mind>]Not sure if you are being ironic or have lost yourself.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Dragula said:


> Just a sporting jab.
> DRAGjet


 Which I dont follow.

Anyway this is my current street car (except mine has 19'' M3E46 fakes for wheels, is RHD, and does not have those grpahic on the wing):










But if there was a slot car of it I would want it to look like this:










As I said, horses for courses.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

roadrner said:


> I can't wait for the new 'Cuda that's coming next year. May get the chance to go back in time sorta speak. All I have to do is convince the wife we need a two door.  :freak:


You mean the Challenger? They really nailed it. I mean, all you had to do was take one look and you could tell, that's a Challenger. I real treat after seeing how badly they did on the Charger. Could be my ticket back out of minivan land if I can keep the wife from replacing my current ride until mid '08. It's even the right color on the Dodge web page:
http://www.dodge.com/dodge_life/news/car_news/challenger_concept.html


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

There ya go!A nice family car,looks nice.Theres a slot car for everyone,god bless america and the chinese who build it.
DRAGjet







Montoya1 said:


> Which I dont follow.
> 
> Anyway this is my current street car (except mine has 19'' M3E46 fakes for wheels, is RHD, and does not have those grpahic on the wing):
> 
> ...


----------

